# People who open their car doors into your car



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Just before i sold the TT someone opened there door into which still pissed me off even though it was getting traded in , Golf same story already

I mean what is the matter with people they just don't fucking care, i was parking in Tesco on the w/e when some fat chav slag (baby on lap) fling's the rear door open into the next car, then holds the door against the other car while she and baby chav get out,

For christ sake learn to have a little respect for other people's property

Its not the best flame and I'm sure its been done before but people just don't seem to give a shit about anything other than themselves.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Here, Here. I'm wiv ya all the way on this one.....they sooooo get on my tits as well.

I just park as far away from entrances as possible, and find a space on the end of the row so I only get a 50% chance of some dick hitting my car.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> I just park as far away from entrances as possible, and find a space on the end of the row so I only get a 50% chance of some dick hitting my car.


Oh now banging your car with a car door is one thing but slapping it with a dick, thats just disgusting


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Someone banged my car the other day..









:roll:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Leg said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > I just park as far away from entrances as possible, and find a space on the end of the row so I only get a 50% chance of some dick hitting my car.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Wise Guy !


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Someone banged my car the other day..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's poor ... "someone" ... :lol: ....

BTW - you should have bought that outfit in XXL :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Someone banged my car the other day..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong, wrong, wrong


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

That pic is in at least 50 threads on here and probably a trillion others around the net, poor guy is almost famous


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

It's blatant carelessness of people to ding other peoples car. But this kind of parking is almost as selfish/thoughtless.

I often see family/disabled parking abused in this way or a car parked in two spaces. :evil:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

GW1970 said:


> It's blatant carelessness of people to ding other peoples car. But this kind of parking is almost as selfish/thoughtless.
> 
> I often see family/disabled parking abused in this way or a car parked in two spaces. :evil:


What else do you expect from BMW drivers? :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

bilbos said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > It's blatant carelessness of people to ding other peoples car. But this kind of parking is almost as selfish/thoughtless.
> ...


I expect them never to say thanks for being let out, thats what I expect from BMW drivers.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Leg said:


> bilbos said:
> 
> 
> > GW1970 said:
> ...


We never get let out so thats not an issue :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> :roll:


Jeez! pmsl  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

ObiWan said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > bilbos said:
> ...


Thats because the indicators don't work :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Parking has got so bad round here, there is nowhere to go so they squeeze in tight ....and go anywhere there is a bit of space


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That's women drivers for you  :wink:


----------



## SoTTonSoph (Sep 5, 2006)

In 4 years nobody has ever dented my Polo with their car doors, but I class myself as lucky rather than anything else. And also I always park as far away as possible from other cars as much as I can!

Very scared the TT will get dented, a lot of it must be through jealousy I am sure.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > bilbos said:
> ...


If this is the same BMW who tried to sue them because his satnav directed him to turn into a river, at which point he did, then he is stupider than first thought (even for a BMW driver :twisted: ) having had to drive through a fence first


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

SoTTonSoph said:


> In 4 years nobody has ever dented my Polo with their car doors, but I class myself as lucky rather than anything else. And also I always park as far away as possible from other cars as much as I can!
> 
> Very scared the TT will get dented, a lot of it must be through jealousy I am sure.


Soph, watch out in the events section, we have a regular TT meet down in Hant, our group is the SolenTTeers.

Meet on Weds this week .....

Thanks

John


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

TSCN said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Closer than you might think. Whilst in France last year our SatNav tried to get us to drive into the sea showing us about 200 metres from where we actually were. We were saved because we were in the TT at the time not the Beemer


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

bilbos said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> > It's blatant carelessness of people to ding other peoples car. But this kind of parking is almost as selfish/thoughtless.
> ...


Don't tar us all with the same brush. :wink:

I've never, ever parked in a disabled bay and never take up more than one space in the car park.

Most of the supermarkets in my area have fairly large car parks and I always park well out of the way of the busy areas.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Don't tar us all with the same brush. :wink:


Well, we've got to tar you with something :twisted: :-*

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tar us all with the same brush. :wink:
> ...


Looks like someone got out from the wrong side of the bed this morning. :wink: :-*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I would happily pay a couple of quid for a 'people who give a shit about their cars' space alongside the childrens and disabled spaces if they were larger and I wasnt gonna get a 6 year old Mitsubishi Shogun alongside me with a 5'1'' woman who isnt strong enough to hold the doors parked next to me. Supermarkets et al are missing an opportunity!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


Not at all Darling :wink:

I've been working in Glasgow for the last 10 days in an out-of town shopping place.............. the spaces are huge there  ............... why can't all car parks be like that?

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


You couldn't have been *IN* Glasgow if you were in an *OUT-OF-TOWN* shopping place?

Could it be Hevnav to blame again? :wink: :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


Smart-ass :roll: ..................... still had to negotiate the M8 tho  ............ not sure if I was incredibly brave or stupid taking the TT to Easterhouse  

Hev x


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Leg said:


> I would happily pay a couple of quid for a 'people who give a shit about their cars' space alongside the childrens and disabled spaces if they were larger and I wasnt gonna get a 6 year old Mitsubishi Shogun alongside me with a 5'1'' woman who isnt strong enough to hold the doors parked next to me. Supermarkets et al are missing an opportunity!


The supermarkets are starting to charge everybody just for using the car park these days, never mind preferential spots.

Supermarket car parks, school run - one thing in common: women with kids in an oversized MPV/SUV, that she very often can't control properly. Seen it countless times :?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...





Hev said:


> Smart-ass :roll:


Well, thank you my dear. That's awfully kind of you. :wink:



Hev said:


> ..................... still had to negotiate the M8 tho  ............ not sure if I was incredibly brave or stupid taking the TT to Easterhouse
> 
> Hev x


Well, if you'd taken your 'sportier' car, you probably would have had to walk home.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Well, if you'd taken your 'sportier' car, you probably would have had to walk home.


<blowing raspberry>


Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if you'd taken your 'sportier' car, you probably would have had to walk home.
> ...


You're meant to eat them, Hev, not blow them. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


Bugger - that's what I'm doing wrong! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear, BAM 

Thankfully, I've had no problems with this sort of thing yet ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

GW1970 said:


> It's blatant carelessness of people to ding other peoples car. But this kind of parking is almost as selfish/thoughtless.
> 
> I often see family/disabled parking abused in this way or a car parked in two spaces. :evil:


I have no problem with this, if the chav scum didnt damage cars in the first place people wouldnt feel they need to do it.

I park in two spots and will continue to do so as i refused to let some chav in a MKIV golf or saxo use my car as a door rest at my expense.


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

The place I work at during the weekend has parking spaces just outside the window so most weekends I send half the time being paranoid about who's getting close to my car and the other half of the time I spend cursing under my breath at arseholes who open their car doors on mine and don't give it a second look!

To top it off though, I then have to be nice to them when they come into the place where I work - all I want to do is kick their car in and rip their heads off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG :evil: :evil:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Its usually down to the planners who will only approve the developments with a set number of parking spaces, :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No its greed in the pay car parks as you will find they are much smaller than the supermarkets etc.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> No its greed in the pay car parks as you will find they are much smaller than the supermarkets etc.


A combination of greed and bad planning


----------



## SoTTonSoph (Sep 5, 2006)

Just wanted to bump this thread...

Got my TT yesterday and have so far parked in 4 fairly large car parks...in all but one I returned to my car either with a massive car/land rover/jeep type beast or a dirty scummy car parked next to me. I sort of expected it but I could barely squeeze myself back into my car as there was no room..and i'm pretty small!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

SoTTonSoph said:


> Just wanted to bump this thread...
> 
> Got my TT yesterday and have so far parked in 4 fairly large car parks...in all but one I returned to my car either with a massive car/land rover/jeep type beast or a dirty scummy car parked next to me. I sort of expected it but I could barely squeeze myself back into my car as there was no room..and i'm pretty small!


sometimes - if you're not going to be parked long - it can be safer to pick a space between two already-parked cars. Then, if they're parked longer than you, you avoid the risk of the massive scummy beast parking next to you.


----------

